# NC Wild Game Contest Pictures



## swampsauce (Apr 4, 2009)

I have competed in this contest the last 5 years. Won It in 2005. This year the big and middle kid competed. this contest has 3 categories: Fur, Fin, and Fowl. They give out 2nd and 3rd place category awards. They then take the 1st place category winners and decide the overall winners. The middle kid age 5 won 2nd place fur category with Swamp sauce Venison Tenderloin:






Here are the kids on stage playing in the bluegrass band:
Natalie age 5





Here si Bethany, age 9





They were not old enough to compete in the youth division, and I helped them a little bit. But there is no minimum age to compete in the adult division so they entered there.
I still got in trouble when I got home. I won 1st place overall with my qual etouffee and grits. Also won 3rd place overall with Venison Stroganoff. TThe big kid got 4th place in the fin division with her grilled shrimp. She beat my margarita shrimp. Very fun day and contest.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats terrific!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Tim.  Sounds like a very unique contest with some good eating as well.  Thank for the pics as well!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, what the heck is that string she appears to be plucking? The Pee Dee? I know I've crossed that river at sometime, where is is?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to hear more about the stroganoff...did you use
ground venison or slices from the backstrap?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey, what the heck is that string she appears to be plucking? The Pee Dee? I know I've crossed that river at sometime, where is is?




The Pee Dee is the region around Florence SC, you go through it
if you are on I-95.
The river runs through it.


----------



## Griff (Apr 5, 2009)

My oldest son lives a mile, or so, out of a little town in Oregon named Peedee. It might have 50 residents.  So far as I know there is no Peedee river in Oregon.


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 5, 2009)

Captn., I i sliced the backstraps as thin as I could. I then cooked shrooms and finely diced onion down in butter,salt pepper, and a couple dashes Marsala wine. In the same pan I added the venison, sour cream, a good dose preped horsy sauce, and more wine. By the time you stir all that together, the venison is done. I served over egg noodles that had been buttered, salt and peppered. It was good. 


Woodman,  The Pee Dee River starts out as the Yadkin River. It flows into Badin and High Rock Lake in central NC. When it leaves there, it is The Great Pee Dee River, or as we call it:The Mighty Muddy Pee Dee. It then flows into  Blewitt Falls lake (I spent many, many, many hours upon that lake growing up). When it leaves Blewitt Falls, it flows into SC and the area Captain Morgan is talking about.Finally it ends south Of Myrtle Beach. If you were traveling to MB the way most yankees do, you crossed it on Hwy 74 headed east to Hwy 38.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washtub_bass


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2009)

yuuum...marsala in the strogie mix.....love that idea.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats to the Pattans!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I know the Yadkin too. I have spent alot of time in the Piedmont as I had customers in Burlington, Durham, Oxford, Greenville, and Aberdeen. That is where I first became interested in BBQ. I ate at a place in Burlington called Hursey's and was hooked on the eastern style Q. Later my daughter applied to both Duke and Elon College, so we took about four family trips to NC. We ate at Hog Heaven and Bullock's in Durham and caught a Bulls game! I took my wife and two daughters to a small place in Oxford , Granville County, that I knew from calling on my account there. It was called the Sunrise Biscuit Company, and had been there forever. It is one of those places that is cramped, and the locals have been coming there for years. The biscuits however are TO DIE FOR!!!!! The local lore is that The Earle of Granville,who establised the county, was a higher up in the Klan. As I sat there in that place, I noticed a bunch of 60-80 year old RED RED REDneck types, sitting intermingled with alot of black people. It was pretty cool. My family thought I was nuts to drag them 30 miles for it, but they liked the biscuits!

I also have done alot of golfing in the sandhills region of Aberdeen, Southern Pines,and Pinehurst.


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 5, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I also have done alot of golfing in the sandhills region of Aberdeen, Southern Pines,and Pinehurst.




I live 20 minutes south of Aberdeen in Rockingham. Family has been in the construction industry in Pinehurst for 30 years. I have played alot of golf there. If you ever make another trip down hollar at me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I know the Yadkin too. I have spent alot of time in the Piedmont as I had customers in Burlington, Durham, Oxford, Greenville, and Aberdeen. That is where I first became interested in BBQ. I ate at a place in Burlington called Hursey's and was hooked on the eastern style Q. Later my daughter applied to both Duke and Elon College, so we took about four family trips to NC. We ate at Hog Heaven and Bullock's in Durham and caught a Bulls game! I took my wife and two daughters to a small place in Oxford , Granville County, that I knew from calling on my account there. It was called the Sunrise Biscuit Company, and had been there forever. It is one of those places that is cramped, and the locals have been coming there for years. The biscuits however are TO DIE FOR!!!!! The local lore is that The Earle of Granville,who establised the county, was a higher up in the Klan. As I sat there in that place, I noticed a bunch of 60-80 year old RED RED REDneck types, sitting intermingled with alot of black people. It was pretty cool. My family thought I was nuts to drag them 30 miles for it, but they liked the biscuits!
> 
> I also have done alot of golfing in the sandhills region of Aberdeen, Southern Pines,and Pinehurst.




I knew I didn't like you...sure as hell hope you stopped her from
attending the University of New Jersey at durham.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 6, 2009)

She's a Buckeye now! Graduating in two months!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 6, 2009)

Good stuff Tim. Congrats.

Pigs


----------

